# Injured pigeon, please help!



## Jessica25 (Jun 27, 2007)

My cat injured a pigeon today under its wing. The injury doesnt look that bad but the pigeon will not fly. I have it in a large carrier with fresh water and it seems calm and is sleeping. Does anyone know of any pigeon rescues or anywhere I can take him in or near Las Vegas, NV? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You are in luck, Jessica 25! I believe that Phil just posted that he now has
Clavamox/Augmentin on hand.... Just what the doctor ordered for animal
bites. I will pm Phil's phone number to you, just hang on a sec...I think you 
can still call him tonight.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jessica25 said:


> My cat injured a pigeon today under its wing. The injury doesnt look that bad but the pigeon will not fly. I have it in a large carrier with fresh water and it seems calm and is sleeping. Does anyone know of any pigeon rescues or anywhere I can take him in or near Las Vegas, NV? Any help is greatly appreciated.



Jessica25 just called me on the telephone.

She is bringing the Pigeon here right now...

So, once I have had a chance to see what's what, I will post some notes about it.

Thanks Jessica25 for looking after this Bird.


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...


Getting him re-hydrated...then into some thin chow later tonight, pending meds later tonight once he has something to go on calorie-wise.

Pretty thin and dehydrated, likely spent a few days with no chow or water.

Standing well, one tiny blip of poop which seemed dry already being from earlier time today in his carrier.

Imminent pre-fledgling age...but tiny, perfectly formed, no yellow down remaining, but he is about the size of an adult Morning Dove.


Perfect Feathers...interested be fed-watered Baby-Style once we did some gestures, so I just got him into the nuzzle mode and guided his Beak with my finegrs on it, into some tepid electolyte and I let him have a decent drink, with more to soon follow.


Looks like numerous small scabs and smallish dried blood sites in and under his Feathers and on his Neck and back. Wings seem untouched...

One lucky Squeaker, that the Cat did not do more...but, definitely has quite a few bites and likely small Claw punctures, so, Mr. Clamavox will come visit once we have the rehydration things done and a little thin chow to boot.


Jessica25 was sure nice to drive him all the way over here...

I am glad we could get started now...


Till next, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great job you all did getting that bird some help, quick thinking and the timing is going to make one speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy recovery for this youngster.  

Thank you Jessica, fp, and Phil! What great teamwork!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OUTSTANDING, Jessica and Phil !!

Sure hope the little one does OK...if anyone can help this one, Phil can!

Will look forward to your updates, Phil!!

Meanwhile, will add HEALING THOUGHTS along with HUGS & SCRITCHES!!!

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Well, we re-hydrated till I was satisfied, then did some thin chow via "the Tube"...and all went well.

Little-one seems easy with things and overall holding herself well considering she'd likely been quite a while with no water and no chow.

Getting some tiny poops as of this afternoon...


Got her to nuzzle and drink repid electolyte water right off, and since, but she refuses to be guided to eat, and if she knows I have food in mind, she will not even nuzzle! So, she will not eat anything from the Nipple or any other way I have tried.

She is in a Cage next to other convelesents, so, she can see them pecking, and I set her up with a nice little Seed Bowl, so, we shall see...and, of course, 'Mr. Tube' will come to visit of and on...

And this mind you, even with my best most yummy recipes for formula WITH "SEEDS" in it even, in the Nipple...

Well...I felt crestfallen, let me tell you.

No one has ever turned up their Beak to my 'cooking' before...so, there's always a first I guess...and, so, that meant...a vist from 'Mr. Tube'...


Lol...

Anyway, here's a coupla pictures as of this afternoon...

Got her going on the clavamox...and 'Neosporin' for the various little injury sites here and there...


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Another image from this afternoon...she did some light flying after chow time, meaning a couple feet of decent wing mediated desent onto the bed...then from the Bed to the floor, then under the Bed and so on, trying to get away from me! 

I also let her have a little esocial time with another solo squeaker I have here whose parents are present and who might even feed her, I dunno, we shall see if she wants them to as some point, and the two of them seemed like fast pals, so, I will let them have that off and on so they can enjoy eachother's company, and who knows, maybe his ma and pa might just feed her a time or two, too...but I gotta stay close by to keep an eye on that situation of course...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I'll be darned! Didn't take to your feeding protocol, Phil? Yikes! That IS a first! 

Hope your idea with a pal and parents will pay off! Will be looking forward to updates on this cliffhanger!

BEST OF EVERYTHING and of course, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is such a cutie.
Best of luck with him.

Reti


----------



## Jessica25 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm glad to see she is doing better. If there is anything further I can do please let me know. Thats the one thing I dislike about cats is their natural hunting instincts. All of my cats are cats that I have rescued as well. So I basically do what you do but for cats and kittens. I plan on getting some feathers and making a bird like device to attempt to train my cats not to attack despite their instincts. Wish me luck. If I can train a cat to use the toilet as a bathroom I believe I can do this as well.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jessica25 said:


> I'm glad to see she is doing better. If there is anything further I can do please let me know. Thats the one thing I dislike about cats is their natural hunting instincts. All of my cats are cats that I have rescued as well. So I basically do what you do but for cats and kittens. I plan on getting some feathers and making a bird like device to attempt to train my cats not to attack despite their instincts. Wish me luck. If I can train a cat to use the toilet as a bathroom I believe I can do this as well.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.



Hi Jessica, all...


Lol...


I know Cats can make a decision not to bother Birds, or not to bother certain Birds. But then too, they can make a new decision, to bother them..!

I love Cats dearly, and have made friends with some of the feral ones here.

Few feral Cats manage to survive around here...and sometimes I would see none for years on end.

I never feed them, but I do like to become friendly when possible.

By 'make friends' I mean that after six months of me acting like I am uninterested in looking at them ( a momma and three Kittens...the Momma I have made friends with, the Kittens are still way WAY too shy ) or having anything to do with them, so I can walk by them almost touching them with my ankle as they stalk some Bug or Mouse, one of them ( momma) now will lay in the parking lot at night and I can lay on the asphalt a foot away and we do a nice easy social time thing smelling the breeze and looking at the sky and listening and so on, and the other night she let me rub her head after she got done doing some rolly-polly-cat things on her back.

They come into the shop ( The workshop is seperate form the other rooms here ) and hunt Mice and Crickets, and really, while mostly acting like I do not have any interest in them, I have lectured them all quite a few times, saying "Now, I am fine to let you hunt MICE in "my" Territory..but you may NOT hunt any Birds in here even if the Bird is on the ground...okay? Are we clear on that?"

So they know I am easy and not a threat...and they are fine to be inches away from me, but overall they do not want to be touched or petted, or even if they DO, they get shy about it...Lol...


And...I am not saying they will not give in to temptation if a situation arise, but I will say, that have ( knock on wood) been very 'good' all tolled.

One day, by accident, momma got into the Office and Appartment in here, where I have several 'floor Birds' and Babys in floor nests...and I will say, she was in here likely a few hours, and never bothered any of them.

You should have seen the LOOKS on everyone's faces though...I came back home and instantly I knew something was up! My heart went Kuh-whump! and I knew somehow a Cat was in here hideing, and it took a while for me to glimpse her, and finally she sort of came out, and I held the door open, and she shot out through it like a Rocket.

So, somehow, she kept our 'bargain'...that momma feral Cat.

God bless her...!


I could not prevent them comeing in to the Shop like they do, since I have the roll up door open afternoons and evenings...so, rather than them just having to be sneaky, at least this way, they do not mind if I see them...and I would rather see them and know they are there, than not.


Otherwise, little Pigeon kiddo is doing well, is VERY haughty, which is the real deal here...she is not nervous or afraid of me, she just figures I am impertainent, of no interest, and a little annoying, and NOT interesting as a pro-tem stand-in for mom or dad or aunt or uncle.


This IS an age for them when it is pretty hard to win them over...they have already acquired their feelings and modes of semi-independance from their parents, and so someone in my role does not have much basis to have anything much to offer them in their terms usually...some exceptions of course, but usually thats the deal. And even though she was straving, she was not so far gone as to have been in a mood of unqualified acceptance with my attentions, so, she is herself, and that is beautiful.

She is really cool with the Water though, and is happy to let me guide her Beak to drink since she still does not know how on her own...is reasonably easy with letting me poke and prod and examine her and so on, and she is very accomidating and co-operative with the tube feeds.


A very darling and charming young Pigeon in every way...and very pretty.


So, a little time in the convelesent Cage, then she can free roam and free fly in here with the varioue pre-release and resident others...then get TOTALLY WILD...which is what they do reliably...so I will have a real wiggle-worm on my hands if I do wish to hold or examine her any more then...and, ikn her turn, be released...



Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jessica25 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good to hear.. Keep me updated on the cats.. If you'll let me I'd like to set some traps and take them in and get them fixed. I will release them back to you afterwards.  Our feral cat situation is getting way out of hand. I've actually spent time training feral cats and it's a task. Let me know if any of them need help in anyway. I'm the cat lady. It's kinda my job. lol.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job you two, what a cutie he is.  Thank you also for helping out the feral cats. There is a feral colony at my dad's shop that we've been "on top of" for seven years now, trapping and fixing them and rehoming/releasing them back at the shop (and feeding, and bottle-feeding babies!). My cats have all come out of this colony, several are tame, all but Sukey. She was one of four in a litter I caught at three months, and they stayed in my house for a few weeks while they were fixed and got their shots. They were all going to be barn cats at my friend's ranch, but my cat Lukey fell in love with Sukey and vice versa, they were inseparable so Sukey stayed with us. (We named her Sukey since she followed Luke everywhere around, and when I called him she came as well, so we thought we should call her something that rhymes with Lukey lol).She is still shy but lets us come near her, just like Phil says, if we're pretending not to notice her or that it's not a big deal that she's not running away.  My tame cats were trained from tiny kittens not to bother birds, and they still don't though they go outdoors too now. Good luck with the pij and all the kitties.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jessica25 said:


> Good to hear.. Keep me updated on the cats.. If you'll let me I'd like to set some traps and take them in and get them fixed. I will release them back to you afterwards.  Our feral cat situation is getting way out of hand. I've actually spent time training feral cats and it's a task. Let me know if any of them need help in anyway. I'm the cat lady. It's kinda my job. lol.


Thank you Jessica25...

I will let you know.


Here, in this area, this is the only time in 21 years I have seen or known of ( so many as ) four feral Cats at one time...and in this case, it is Momma, and ( what had been her ) four Kittens...youngsters now really, half sized Cats...but I have only seen her and one of the Kittens over the last few weeks, so there may have been some attrition.


This is a very tough area for feral Cats to survive.

So, really, we could trap them, and maybe see to it they could have better prospects.


Momma has become friendly to me, allowing me to lay down next to her on the asphalt late at night and to touch hand to paw...or to rub her head a little...


They are beautiful and very nice Cats...each a widely difering color and pattern...all very well mannered in their ways...

If I say "I need you to go out now please"...they go back out...

If I say "You can stay and hunt Mice if you like, but I have to Work, so never mind me..." they stay and hunt Mice...

I like them very much, but they have goofed up my Bird release methods as for useing the Workshop as a last pre-release/self release stage...and preventing me from having the door to the shop eopn for the fliers to enter for their self-relase from there...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Well, young Squeaker is doing very well...Wings getting some occasional flapping now while feeding...or moreso, when in her Cage and knowing it is about to be feed-time, when she becomes a virtual 'Moth' on the cage side...very happy and easy and bright.

Right after my last post about her refusing the 'Nipple', she changed her mind and became interested and enthusiastic, so we have been feeding via the Nipple, and she has eaten a great deal this way now.

She learned right away that seeing me carrying 'the tube' meant feed time, and that was interesting to see, how fast she recognised that, after only one feed really...and how positively she would respond to just seeing me holding it..."Peeeep!-ing" and so on...

Presently I am letting her be out of the cage when I can have her near, which for now means on my desk and so on, or on my shoulder.

'Poppa-Shot-Wing' who with his mate 'SilverWing' have their two somewhat older pre-fledgling Babys on my desk here, well, Poppa was interested to feed this one, but this one was just looking at me and PEEEEEPING to me, and he finally gave up and flew off.

He is very kind, and he has fed other orphan Babys or youngsters I have presented, sometimes with me just letting him and his mate do it all...and raise them completely.


He sure is one nice Pigeon...but still 'Wild' and will not let me get close at all.
While his Mate will let me be inches away but not to touch, so...

He should be released along with his mate, but I am waiting till they are done with their present Babys...

I will miss them, they have been very nice to have here.

Image - her leaning hard into the nose-bag...Just a few minutes ago...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Image showing Poppa-Shot-Wing and his mate SilverWing's imminent fledglings...they made their Nest in an old small Crate which ie on it's side on my desk...this is what I used to keep my Printer on...and I felt honored they made their Nest 'there' two feet from my Computer.


Nightynight...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Such sweet pictures of the birds. I especially like the "feed bag" pic. How trusting she is.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, those two just look snug-as-a-bug-in-a-rug, don't they?

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, lovely pictures. You are going to find it really hard to release the two adults. 

You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are really cute babies. So sweet.
Thanks for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sounds like the little pige is coming along nicely. Nice pictures. That is a pretty little bird.
The mama cat sounds like she is liking the human contact more and more. It was nearly a miracle to have her in with that many birds for that long a time and not have anyone injured. You are winning her over, Phil. Keeping a balance of space between cats and birds is a juggling act at best. 

Margarret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Well, he had a good day, he is feeling ever so much better now, 'Helicoptering' and so on, making pleny of nice poops...even flying in a beginner's way.


I had him out of his Convelesent Cage all day...and on his own, he follwed me into the office and flew up onto the desk.


This of course put him near the Nest of Poppa-shot-wing and SilverWing, and their two huge iminent fledglings...and as I had expected, Poppa fed him specially, making sure to elect him while his own two larger Babys were making a great fuss of wanting to be fed.

He sure is one swell Poppa Pigeon...and he knows darn good and well this is 'my' Baby, and he saw me feeding him several times today, where, seeing him watching me, I would say to him "Poppa-Shot-Wing, will you feed my Baby sometime today? I think it would mean a lot to him if you did!"


So he did...and more than once, too..!


Anyway, I am letting the little one sleep on his own recon, here on the desk...


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

All goes well...


Poppa-Shot-Wing has in fact been favoring him to be fed FIRST, even calling him singly to come over to more discrete places so his other two HUGE imminent fledglings will not horn him out.


Little one is in fact flying well already, in a neophyte sort of way, able to fly up to the Desk or other places, and he elects the best perches on these areas, 'fighting' off his much larger, older, two adopted siblings if they try and fight HIM off, and if they are mellow, he is mellow..!

Last night he was in their Nest snoozing with them even, so they get along well, even if he plays 'King of the Hill' on the Fax Machine and some other mild promitorys...should they try and puch him off or peck and so on at him.

Little one is SO much smaller than his adaopted siblings, yet he is developing his character and self posession and assertiveness and flying, much sooner, and much more.

I am guessing 'Poppa' is especially feeding him out of a desire to see him catch up size-wise...! But regardless, it sure is sweet big 'Poppa' adopted him like this and has been so kind to him.

Thing is too, little one had not asked 'Poppa' to feed him...I asked 'Poppa' to do so.

Initially, little one would just be stand here looking at me, and peeping/squeaking to me.

'Poppa' had seen me feeding him, but had payed no special attention, since this was one of 'my' Babys as it were.

So later, when i was feeding little one here, and I had set him on the desk... 'Poppa' would be behind him some feet away, and I started asking 'Poppa' if HE would feed him...and it seemed by his look, that 'Poppa' had agreed to feed him, and was 'mooing' to get little-one's attention, but little one was not noticing or responding.


I kept saying to little-one, "Hey kiddo, turn around! big 'Poppa' will feed you!"

Finally, I had to physically turn little-one around and march him over with a gentle pressure against his litle Tail, and getting him facing 'Poppa' then, so he would notice the invitation, and then things found their stride there with 'Poppa' and him...


Momma 'SilverWing' has appeared benignly tolerant, letting little one be in her Nest with her two others, but she has not shown him favor otherwise so far as I have seen. 

Poppa was spending some time preening the little one last night also, and little one looked so dreamy euphoric being preened...( Oh, this is going on again, as I type...Poppa just flew over and is preening him around his Beak and Head...


So, all in all, his Cat caught, Canker, emaciation issues are all fading away...and he is one very happy little Bird now...

Oh, too...as I have been putting a little owl od Seeds in the front part of their Nest, the two older siblings have learned to peck, and little-one is now pecking Seeds also...fourth image shows him eating a large 'Pea'...even though the Bowl is not there at the moment, some spilled Seeds are.

Poppa still feeds and Waters all three of course, and Momma still feeds and Waters 'her' two...

Anyway, I put some images on 'fotki'...


Let me know if the link works alright?


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/poppa-shot-wing-pre/
Love,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, the pictures are just fine. I have always thought injured pigeons do much better when they can be around other pigeons during their convalescence but your baby has it even better - he has been accepted into their family.

I really love your telling of their "going-ons". I feel I am right there with them.

Continued good luck with them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yep, link worked for me. Nice pictures. Sounds like one big happy family. Glad the little one is doing good. Just don't TELL him he's little, cause abviously, he doesn't know!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree with that, and I can just picture the euphoria/sleepiness on that face, when poppa is feeding.

It probably feels like when someone else combs you hair.....


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be looking forward to pictures of Rho's handoff. Thanks again Phil, for riding to the rescue.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, lovely pictures. You are going to find it really hard to release the two adults.




Hi Maggie, 


Oye...you are right...


'SilverWing' was one of those 'Miracle Birds'...she was terribly ill and down to a flying skeletan and I was having troubles getting her well...she had terrible Canker and other things, and several times I thought she had died.

I'd come home from some errands and she looked dead, laying on her side, eyes glazed...sheeeesh...

Anyway, solmehow we muddled through...this was quite a long time ago by now. And I was in no hurry to release her, prefering to let her have plenty of time to fill out and so on.


Anyway, she is a wonderful and pretty Bird, is fairly 'Wild' ( 'Poppa-Shot-Wing' is WAY "wild"...) and very together in every way.


'Poppa' had been shot in the wing shoulder, and the pellet hit his Femur and cracked it...anyway, he got well, and over time started flying again weakly, then better and is fine now.

I let the convelesents, once 'healthy' even if still recovering from injury...I do not interfere if they elect Mates and make Nests and so on...and this seems very good for them, for their morale and spirit.


These two are very faithful mates, never seen any hint of otherwise...very devoted...and terrific parents.

They are 'Wild' Birds who are merely used to me being in here, and they know I am alright.

I know that if out in the world again, I could never get within five feet of them unless I was stealthy.

They will do fine.


Thing is, I am thinking for them to be released maybe in SO Cal instead of here. I doubt they would feel any desire to come back here..!


It is really fairly crappy here for the Pigeons...they are overall a healthy poopulation, but aside from me feeding the out doors ones, no one else does.

And as I am moving within six months, there will be no one then to feed them.


Every one I have had in here and through here has in theier own way been a charming and beautiful Creature...

I just wish the outer worlds had more to offer them here...

I daoly see in my feral outdoor flock, various born and raised here young adults and older Birds I had conveled.

They do well...but I know it is a tough deal all tolled...iot is a fairly desperate Life out there...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I know from experience that it is hard to release them but we have to make room for more! But in your case, both (if I remember correctly) were adults and should find it easier to be released.

Have you decided where you'll move to?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggiem, all...


Oh! I love nothing more THAN to release them!

Believe me, the 'there are always more' IS the very real understanding around here, yes indeeedy...oh boy is it ever so...


Lol...


But...

I am thinking of seeing about releasing a bunch of them, mated ( recovered, who met here ) pairs, and various youngsters of the right age, in Southern California instead of here downtown.


Around here, there used to be more people who fed them...everything is changing here now in this district, and almost no one remains but me who feeds them. And in a few months I will be no longer feeding them since I will be moving...so...I am thinking of So Cal somewhere...and I will be seeking advice on the where...

I am seeing a difference in 'my' feral flock now, and it is sad...their numbers are thinning...and so are they. Everyone is so hungry, and there are no other places left for them to make their grazing rounds.


Otherwise, little one is doing wonderfully, very self posessed and assertive and handsome.

Poppa-Shot-Wing still feeds ALL his ( three) 'Babys' and preens them daily. His two biological 'Babys' are bigger than their Momma and likely will be as big or bigger even than Poppa once they grow up the rest of the way. And for these parts, he is a Big-un...

I have never seen a more devoted and involved and interested Poppa than he.


Anyway...best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Phil .. I know you've seen probably a bazillion pictures of my local duck pond park where there is a large, healthy, and happy feral pigeon flock. Your Las Vegas birds would be welcome there if you care to bring them.

I released about 30 recovered adults and now grown up baby ferals there a few days ago .. they seemed ecstatic with the release site. I always go back numerous times every day for about a week when I release any there to be sure all of them are doing OK. So far, so good. One of the young ferals decided to come home and has been hanging out in the back yard after having spent two days at the park and/or wherever it decided to go. I will probably catch that one up tonight and place it with another group of ferals that are now "in training" for park release.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Thank you...


I will figure to do the releases there.


Some I will do here, ones who have been short term convelesents...got two more in today, two a few days ago, two or three a few days before that...Oye...

An old Pal gave me a BUNCH of Cages from when he and his wife used to have Pet Birds, and those Cages are really paying off now.


Anyway, little-one is such a cutie, he has not much for Tail Feathers but flies splendidly...I will see if I can get a update picture sometime soon...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Phil, I can't think of a better place than Terry's for pigeons to call home. It's a shame you can't take all of them with you out there. I imagine life in Vegas is hard for anything as it's either all "hardscape" or desert scape. Your babies will really miss you when you leave. Any ideas of where you're relocating?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am thinking to move to Eastern Oregon...somewhere near the Idaho boarder.


High Desert up that way...very pretty...somewhat high elevation of course. 


Old small Citys, Towns, these areas had dough in the 19th Centruy and it all petered out by WWII...Mining mostly...fine with me, I hate anywhere that is 'booming', it ruins everything except riches for speculators.

I have no idea what the Pigeon - dash - Dove situation is up there though...hoping to travel there at some point to look around and so on...so I shall see.

Then again, might be moving to Kentucky, or, even Oklahoma...or Virginia...or Finland...


It is hard to know where to go..!


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

